# Elektrischen Schlag unterbinden



## BartholomO (21. November 2014)

Hey Leute, weiß zwar nicht ob es hier in das Forum reingehört, aber hab mal eine Frage, seit vielleicht 3 Monaten habe einen neuen Bürostuhl und seit ca. 3 Wochen bekomme ich immer wieder einen elektrischen Schlag wenn ich das Fußkreuz berühre, dieser Schlag ist nicht gerade schwach. Vermute mal dass liegt an der Luftfeuchtigkeit die eventuell niedriger ist als im August (Sommer). Der Stuhl steht auf einer durchsichtigen (ich denke mal Kunststoff) Unterlage, die elektrische Entladung geschieht allerdings auch auf dem Teppichboden im gleichen Raum, oder auf einem anderen Teppich in einem komplett anderem Raum. 

Da diese Entladung schon teilweise Auswirkungen auf meinen PC hat, ab und zu genau im Moment der Entladung wird meine Tastatur für diesen kurzen Moment nicht mehr erkannt (erkenne ich daran, da das Lämpchen oben ausgeht und gleichzeitig der PC das Geräusch macht das ein neues Gerät eingesteckt wurde). Oder wenn ich meinen Kopfhörer auf habe gibt es auch Störungen wenn ich gleichzeitig Musik höre die deutlich hörbar sind (Rauschen setzt ein danach). Nun habe ich mir gedacht dann versuch ichs mal mit ESD Hausschuhen, da somit ja theoretisch die Ladung ständig abgeführt wird. Allerdings kam dort wieder genau das gleiche Ergebnis heraus, genau der gleich starke Schlag. Habe mal gemessen, der Höchstwert lag bei 16V die in diesem Moment abfallen, bin aber davon überzeugt dass ab und zu sogar über 20V abfallen. 

Jetzt wollte ich nachfragen ob jemand dazu Lösungen hat, habe das Problem wie gesagt vorher nie gehabt obwohl ich den Stuhl schon 2 Monate vor dem Problem gehabt habe und nichts am Raum verändert habe. Jetzt gäbe es ja noch die Option eine ESD Matte als Unterlage zu benutzen, dies ist mir allerdings zu teuer, da ich im Internet auf jeden Fall mal bloß Matten gefunden habe ab 80€ aufwärts. Dann könnte ich es so machen dass ich beim Aufstehen natürlich immer mit dem Fußkreuz in Berührung bin was auch funktioniert, aber das ist für mich keine Lösung, denk da bestimmt nicht immer dran (nicht dass die PC Hardware doch noch irgendwie kaputt geht). Dann könnte man ja noch versuchen den Stuhl zu Erden, Kabel irgendwie dran befestigen und an das Erdungskabel an der Steckdosenleiste neben mir stecken, auf dauer ist das aber auch nicht so toll mit einer ständigen Stolperfalle. Mit einem ständigen ESD Armband möchte ich mich auch nicht an der Steckdose oder irgendwo erden. Und ESD Klamotten will ich eigentlich auch nicht tragen, bis auf die Hausschuhe sowas wäre natürlich in Ordnung aber wie gesagt aus irgend einem Grund funktioniert dies nach dem Test auch nicht.

So was hättet ihr noch für Vorschläge die ich umsetzen und probieren könnte?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG

BartholomO


----------



## Ryle (21. November 2014)

Einfach irgendein leitendes Geflecht (Kupfergeflecht oder Masseband) oder ähnliches ans Fußkreuz kleben und die Länge so bemessen, dass es über den Boden schleifen kann. Kannste ja z.B mittig machen, so dass es optisch nicht auffällt und nicht stört.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. November 2014)

Ich nehme mal an du hast Probleme mit statischer Auf- Entladung.
Zu den Fakten/Tipps: 
du hast Teppichboden der statische Entladung begünstigt.
Kauf dir antistatischen Teppich.
Eventuell putz du oder deine Nachbarn mit Schmierseife den Hausflur? Also auf die Schmierseife verzichten.
Wenn du deine Wäsche in der Waschmaschine wäscht, dann solltest du vorher das Waschpulver wechseln. Antistatisches Waschpulver kenne ich nicht.
Deine Türklinken putzt du ab heute ohne Putzmittel, ein Microfasertuch mit Wasser ausgewrungen reicht.
Den Computerstuhl putzt du nicht mit Putzmitteln.
Wenn du ein Hygrometer hast, stellst du die Raumluft auf etwa 50 Prozent, trockene Luft z.B 25 Prozent auf dem Hygrometer, begünstigt statische Entladung, feuchte Luft verhindert statische Entladung.
Wenn du dich umkleidest, von Strassenkleidung auf bequeme Computerarbeitzplatzkleidung dann entlädtst du dich am besten am Heizungskörper hinter dem Thermostatventil, also die blanke stelle Messing gelb.
Deine Strassenschuhe musst du die Schuhsohle mit einem angefeuchteten Microfasertuch, ohne Putzmittel, reinigen.
Deine Putztücher wäscht du ab heute nicht mehr in der Waschmaschine -lauge, sondern nur mit Wasser.
Die Engländer/Amerikaner nennen statische Entladung ESD, besonders im technischen Gebrauch.
Ich wünsche dir zum Schluss ein statisch freies Leben.


----------



## BartholomO (22. November 2014)

@Ryle Dankeschön so schon mal ein super Vorschlag, habe es getestet, wird schon etwas besser, der Schlag ist leider aber immer noch da, vermutlich weil ich noch keine richtige Technik habe wie ich den Kupferdraht richtig am Stuhl befestigen kann sodass der richtig guten Kontakt mit dem Boden die ganze Zeit herstellt. Zurzeit ist der Kontakt zum Boden eher nicht so 100 Prozentig immer da.. da muss ich mal noch rumprobieren wie ich das am besten mache. Und vorallem dass ich schaue wie ich den Draht am Stuhl befestige damit er nicht dauernd wieder Abfällt.

@ubuntu Na gut daran kann es auch kaum liegen an dem ganzen Zeug da es ja nur ums Aufstehen beim Bürostuhl geht, woanders bekomme ich ja so nie einen elektrischen Schlag. Sonst die anderen Dinge von ESD usw. über die weiß ich schon bescheid da ich in der Branche tätig bin, allerdings ist mir bisher für daheim nur keine komfortable Lösung eingefallen. Würde das ganze auch nicht machen wenn ich nur einen Schlag bekommen würde, aber da sich das Ganze warum auch immer sogar auf den PC auswirkt, will ich mir bei der Sache halt was einfallen lassen damit wegen dem Zeug nicht meine Hardware unnötig kaputt gemacht wird.


----------

